# مناقشه فحص اعطال واصلاح وبرمجه سيارات مرسيدس اكتروس



## احمد صلاح حجازي (13 يونيو 2012)

الاخوه الاعضاء الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نرجوا ممن لديه الخبره او من لديه سؤال يخص سيارات المرسيدس الاكتروس بالتفضل بالمشاركه لعل الله ان يجعل هذا سبب لتعم الفائده الي كل من يبحث عن شيئ في الاكتروس


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (18 يونيو 2012)

هل من سؤال هل من اي استفسار لفتح الباب


----------



## xsrranix (2 يوليو 2012)

*عطل 23120 gs ماذا يعني دوووخني ارجو المساعده*



احمد صلاح حجازي قال:


> هل من سؤال هل من اي استفسار لفتح الباب




السلام عليكم اخي احمد تواجهني مشكله في القير MB2 القير بيعطي N
ويعطي عطل 23120 GS
solenoid valve MUB has -//-

ولا بتاخذ برمجه ولا تأخذ اي نمره

فكيت كمبيوتر القير وفيه اربع بلوف وشيكت عليهم شغاله ممتازه


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (10 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اولا اسف للتاخير لظروف ما 
ثانيا احب ان اقول لسعادتكم ان mub هوبلف من ضمن البلوف الموجوده بالمشغل الجز المقابل لكنترول الجير يعني يسار الجير 
ثالثا يجب التشيك علي السلك رقم 42 في الفيشه رقم 2 بالكنترول وعددها 46 سلك والسلك لونه رمادي وواصل الي السولنيد بالمشغل او بالجير موديل y35 والتاكد انه ليس به قطع ( قياسه بالافوميتر ) 
رابعا الكشف علي السلك رقم 35 بفيشه كنترول الجير وبها 46 سلك والواصل الي الجيرالموديل او المشغلa92 والتاكد انه ليس به قطع واذا كان مقطوع فالاصلاح ضروري 
خامسا اصلاح السولونيد نفسه الموجود بالمجموعه يسار الجير 
وهذا علي حد علمي والله اعلم


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (11 يوليو 2012)

وبعد ذلك تقوم بعمليه التبليف الجزئي وبعدين يبقي كله تمام ان شاء الله


----------



## xsrranix (31 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور علي المعلومه القيمه 

وطلع العطل من نفس البلف الي علي اليسار


----------



## mohame abdelkader (26 أبريل 2013)

ألاخ المهندس أحمد
لدى جهاز فحص اعطال مرسيدس , أريد دورة صيانة وبرمجة كاملة للمرسيدس أكتروس . أرجو التوجية والافادة 
مهندس / محمد عبد القادر


----------



## ملهم الصليعي (27 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كيف يتم عملية تفريغ الهواء من طرمبات الديزل 
مع العلم أني فككت فلتر الديزل لتغيره ولم تعد تعمل السيارة وحتى لم تعد تخرج الديزل من الطرمبات إلا بحالة إغلاق الخط الراجع إلى الخزان

هل لديكم الحل والبلف الراجع جيد وليس فيه خلل ولماذا عندما أحقن الديزل إلى الفلتر يعود
إلى الخزان دون أي ضغط


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (27 أبريل 2013)

mohame abdelkader قال:


> ألاخ المهندس أحمد
> لدى جهاز فحص اعطال مرسيدس , أريد دورة صيانة وبرمجة كاملة للمرسيدس أكتروس . أرجو التوجية والافادة
> مهندس / محمد عبد القادر



انت مكانك في اي بلد يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (27 أبريل 2013)

ملهم الصليعي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كيف يتم عملية تفريغ الهواء من طرمبات الديزل
> مع العلم أني فككت فلتر الديزل لتغيره ولم تعد تعمل السيارة وحتى لم تعد تخرج الديزل من الطرمبات إلا بحالة إغلاق الخط الراجع إلى الخزان
> 
> ...




لو الراجع به هواء راجع ربط رشاشات الديزل جيدا والورد النحاسيه


----------



## عبدالله حسن بن (7 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذ احمد صلاح حجازي اسف اذا كنت دخلت بالموضوع الخطأ بس حابب اتعلم برمجة سيارات الديزل اذا في مجال تتكرم علي وتوجهني لأقدر اتعلم هالصنعة بكون الك من الشاكرين واسف مرة تانية استاذ احمد


----------



## him2012 (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكلة في مرسيدس اكتروس 1844 mp2 موديل 2004 ونفس المشكلة في 1846 موديل 2005 وتقريباً موديل 2006
المشكلة عند اعطاء غيار للفتيس واظهاره علي الشاشة يتم المور ويرجع غيار لوحدة مع سماع صفارة الخطأ
بمعني اذا كانت السيارة تمشي علي غيار رقم 5 سريع واعطيت غيار للامام وظهر علي الشاشة غيار رقم 6 سريع في الوميض وعند الضغط علي الدبرياج يظهر علي الشاشة انه اخذ الغيار رقم 6 سريع وفي نفس الوقت تسمع صفرة الخطأ ويرجع الغيار من 6 سريع الي 6 بطيئ او 5 سريع 
وطبعاً بيحصل مع جميع الغيارات تم تغير كنترول الفتيس ونفس الشيئ 
علماً في الصباح عندما تكون الشاحنة باردة يتم جميع الغيارات بصورة سليمة وعندما تسخن الشاحنة ترجع الي الاخطاء مرة اخرة ملحوظة لاتزيد درجة حرارة الماتور عن 80 درجة
تم فحص الشاحنة عند اكثر من مركز ولم يفيد الفحص
هذا العيب هو عيب كهرباء وبذالك يكون الكنترول هو السبب ام ماذا*


----------



## ابواسامه الترباني (9 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم


----------



## مؤمن عزوز (15 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
عاوز اخد دورة كاملة فى صيانة الاكتروس ممكن حد يساعدنى 
وشكرا


----------



## مؤمن عزوز (15 يونيو 2015)

استاذ احمد حجازى
بعد التحية /عاوز اخد دورة صيانة مرسيدس اكتروس ارجو الافادة 
رقم تليفونى /00201147017757


----------



## مؤمن عزوز (12 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس احمد حجازى 
من فضلك اريد دورة برمجة وصيانة كاملة لشاحنات الاكتروس ارجو الافادة
مؤمن عزوز


----------



## حمدكوم (15 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد رابط او فولدر شرح عن صيانة سيارة اكتروس؟


----------



## مهندس اجهم عماد (23 سبتمبر 2016)

:28::28:


ملهم الصليعي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كيف يتم عملية تفريغ الهواء من طرمبات الديزل
> مع العلم أني فككت فلتر الديزل لتغيره ولم تعد تعمل السيارة وحتى لم تعد تخرج الديزل من الطرمبات إلا بحالة إغلاق الخط الراجع إلى الخزان
> 
> ...


----------



## مهندس اجهم عماد (23 سبتمبر 2016)

راجع بلف الغيرات الجنب الشمال


----------

